# Okaloosa Pier?



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

A friend and I are not experienced at pier fishing but considering fishing from the pier Sunday. Anyone have suggestions as to where on the pier to try, what bait. Any suggestions appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

I would do a search on the forum. It should 
pull up more information than you need


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Well. Now that I've been chewed out. I did a search previous to posting the question. Now, I'm not the brightest candle in the box, but I found nothing on how to fish Okaloosa Pier. Thank you.


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

*pier*

Did not mean to sound like I was chewing you out. I have never fished that pier and could not offer anything except to do a search


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Never been there, though this Korean guy fishes there a lot and has a lot of videos from there. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgIqWx7UzBaWsgTyx5f_21Q


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Just typed in Okaloosa pier in the search box and came up with 10 pages, don't think he was chewing you out, good luck at the pier and let's here how you did.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

There might be a few sheepshead, and redfish around. Our gulf coast piers dont usually heat up until April.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

just add water said:


> I would do a search on the forum. It should
> pull up more information than you need


Sorry. To much caffeine and sugar.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

yukondog said:


> Just typed in Okaloosa pier in the search box and came up with 10 pages, don't think he was chewing you out, good luck at the pier and let's here how you did.


Yes. I did the same. But there is very little info about Okaloosa Pier. Everything with "okaloosa" or "Pier" pops up but not much in info for how to on "Okaloosa Pier". Searching sometimes gets frustrating. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Heard you should have been fishing today!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

West side of the pier using a carolina rig and cut bait. Redfish might cooperate.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

just add water said:


> Did not mean to sound like I was chewing you out. I have never fished that pier and could not offer anything except to do a search


Not sure why he thinks you chewed him out, looks to me that you just made a simple suggestion on where to find the info he was looking for.


----------

